# Laser jammer and the law



## bcoles (Mar 1, 2011)

I recently bought a 59 r35 which has a Laser Park pro jammer installed. I like the idea and wish to take advantage of the fact it could allow me to save point, by warning me of police attempting to detect my speed, giving me time to slow down and then switch off the devise when within the speed limit to allow them to obtain a reading.

My concern is if i am ever questioned on having the devise i.e if its seen by an officer? I have read online its best to say its a parking sensor or somehow used to control a electronic garage door, but I don't actually have a garage and this would concern me?

Any ideas on what the best response to give to avoid prosecution of any kind?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Drive within the speed limits - Problem solved.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Its legal to have one but illegal to have it turnt on 

We supply and fit them and tell the owners to keep them switched off


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Its legal to have one but illegal to have it turnt on
> 
> We supply and fit them and tell the owners to keep them switched off


you've gotta love the stupidity of english law lol
you can buy it you can fit it but if you use it as intended we will have you lol

out of intrest how much fitted magic?

Tib


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Get caught using one and you will have your car confiscated, stripped to find the jammer and charged with perverting the law, points on your license and heavily fined (so I believe).

Pretty sure this has been mentioned before.


----------



## Codework (Jun 24, 2010)

I got nicked last week. I wouldn't have liked trying to explain a jammer whilst in the back of the squad car at all.


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

I have these fitted on my car (front and back) and yes, they do operate as parking sensors. I got questioned once by the police when they pulled me over because of a screw in my Number Plate. I told them it's a parking sensor and they just let me off, although they did ask "are they police laser jammers?" lol

Have you got paperwork for when they were fitted and by who? You have nothing to worry about as it was already on the car so blame previous keeper.


----------



## Gambit (Sep 22, 2005)

klidder said:


> You have nothing to worry about as it was already on the car so blame previous keeper.


I guess you've never had a copper say to you "ignorance is no defence" then. Just because you don't "know" your breaking a law doesn't mean they won't nick you for doing it.


----------



## bcoles (Mar 1, 2011)

Kiddler, that seems the best approach, i.e sensors, which they are described as by the manufacturer . i have a receipt yes, for john klies car stereo, fitted november '09. I presume the devise needs some sort of update?

thanks


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I would genuinely like some front parking sensors.

could do with non nissan rear ones too?

Do they work well for that purpose? If so, which make and model do I need to go for?

Not bothered by the jamming aspect but don't want unsightly ultrasonic sensors.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

I take it the laws have changed then? Is that 100% accurate or guessing with those list of charges if caught using one?
Years ago all you could get charged with i believe was not having a broadcasting license but of course, that was the test case in Wales many , many years ago.
Like someone said, best form of defence is not getting caught with them switched on.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

May sound daft but how many times has anyone been pulled for causing an error on a rozzers fund enhancing gun?

Not got a jammer on my GT-R but had one on my E60 M5 & thwarted revenue collection twice but never switched the device off (couldn't if I'd even wanted to) & was never pulled over. By my experience 99% of the time the Gustapo are in scamera vans (not manned by coppers though) or are positioned in a bush etc. This being the case they're never gonna bail out from their position, jump in said wagon & give chase so I struggle to see when you'd ever get nabbed?

That said I drive a bit slower now on public roads & am defo a lot more vigilant so not seen the need to invest in such a device since.


----------



## Charlotte-Alice (Apr 10, 2011)

from the above points mentioned, all the hassle of the repercussions don't seem to justify 'having a spirited drive' - just my opinion, there are plenty of roads where you can have fun, but speed limits in certain areas are there for a reason - 2 of my friends have been killed by idiots driving too fast- so it really does grind my gears


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> Drive within the speed limits - Problem solved.


Genius just Genius 



Charlotte-Alice said:


> from the above points mentioned, all the hassle of the repercussions don't seem to justify 'having a spirited drive' - just my opinion, there are plenty of roads where you can have fun, but speed limits in certain areas are there for a reason - 2 of my friends have been killed by idiots driving too fast- so it really does grind my gears


I'm sorry to hear about your friends, sudden unexpected loss of life is impossible to come to terms with, and I don't want you to think that what I am about to say aims to justify their deaths in anyway, it doesn't.

Regretfully, anything that moves faster than God intended it to can and does cause accidents and even death, reducing our speed in most situations will by default reduce our chances of accidents and death. 

There in lies the potentially fatal contradiction that we all face everyday, we all want to drive and enjoy our cars on the road but at the same time we don't want to get caught speeding or God forbid injure or kill anyone.

I don't see the problem with anyone wanting to avoid being caught exceeding the speed limit, as the speed limit itself bares no direct correlation to the numbers of accidents and deaths on the road (cue the speed camera debate) 

As I see it they are two separate issues, I still think that we need a speed limit or every idiot will be driving dangerously fast, but I also think that we should be able to enjoy our cars responsibly, at speed on the road, Alas, I know that opinion will shared by a minority.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

MrGT said:


> you've gotta love the stupidity of english law lol
> you can buy it you can fit it but if you use it as intended we will have you lol
> 
> out of intrest how much fitted magic?
> ...


£349.99 fitted mate :thumbsup:


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> £349.99 fitted mate :thumbsup:


Is that front and rear?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Genius just Genius
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regardless of anyone who is stupid in their head. I never speed on open road only when it is allowed to do this e.g. Autobahn and safe distances.

btw, a speed jammer is not allowed on the continent if you get caught, car confisticated or removing the jammer at caught and confiscated + 100+ euros of fines.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

AndyE14 said:


> Is that front and rear?


Just front mate.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Possibly needs professional confirmation, however with the various upgrades to the database systems in support of automated number plate recognition (ANPR) the data retention and use capability has risen significantly by the authorities. 

Fixed camera locations (That's any camera including local authority ones in town centres and so on) can technically be used by the system if connected. As you know locations for cameras its easy for the system to calculate the average time (and speed) between two of them. Ticket anyone?

Now, you cannot of course jam a camera, only the sensor if it has one. Which usually is associated with a direct speed camera or the mobile van ones. As the authorities are aware of jammers the tactic where possible has been if the 'speed' reading appears to be corrupt whereas the original system would not 'record' the vehicle the new system automatically records the number plate and marks in the database EVEN IF YOU WERE NOT SPEEDING. It is accepted that 'rogue' readings can happen, so no action is taken for 'one' such recording. But if they get more than one it becomes suspicious and several is tantamount to admission of guilt. 

At which point they will come to the registered address, sieze the vehicle, find the jammer and charge the owner with perverting the course of justice, which is a serious criminal (note, not a road traffic) offence. This can and does carry a custodial sentence.

Some (most?) mainland Europe states will automatically confiscate your car if they know there is a jammer fitted, even if you are not using it. 

The Authority can and do utilise the improving technology, especially as there are lots of system Companies looking for their business with a business case demonstrating that the fines will pay for the system in next to no time!

DaveG


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

ATCO said:


> Possibly needs professional confirmation, however with the various upgrades to the database systems in support of automated number plate recognition (ANPR) the data retention and use capability has risen significantly by the authorities.
> 
> Fixed camera locations (That's any camera including local authority ones in town centres and so on) can technically be used by the system if connected. As you know locations for cameras its easy for the system to calculate the average time (and speed) between two of them. Ticket anyone?
> 
> ...


Thats all very well but .... " Its a parking sensor officer " or " It opens my garage door officer "


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Chris956 said:


> Thats all very well but .... " Its a parking sensor officer " or " It opens my garage door officer "


"Very good Sir. It will also open your cell door and allow you to park your rear for 12 months too." :flame:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

So back to my question, can you buy an effective laser front parking sensor that doesn't spoil the lines of the car?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> So back to my question, can you buy an effective laser front parking sensor that doesn't spoil the lines of the car?


The answer is yes because the heads can be subtly hidden.


----------

